# DIY tire rotation on MK5 Jetta...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

I cant get the bolts off, ive tried turning the bolts , but the whole car tries to move with me , while in park and parking breaks are on.... i've put a socket on it and tapped it with a hammer and still wont get loose,
Theyre are on alloy wheels... should i take them to dealer since they put it on in the first place?
also i know how to jack up the car using the jack and jacking points that came with the car, and are indicated on the car the arrows , 
but i wanna put the car on my 4 jack stands!!! where is the best place to use a FLOOR jack (not the one that comes with the car) to raise the car. Where is the best place to put the jack.... to raise the whole front end, and then, place each jack stands...
please post pics if possible... 
heres a link of the underbody of the car from awe tuning.. 
http://awe-tuning.com/media/pr...0.jpg
if you have a good set of pics of the undercarraige and where the place is to raise the front and lower ends , and to use the jack stands would greatly be appreciated.
Thanks 


_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 11:32 AM 8-16-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY tire rotation on MK5 Jetta... (vwjetta252006)*

I got the "jack pads" from ECS...but you could use a small block of 2X4 on your jack head and position it where the jack pad hole is to put force on the strong part of the body there..look for the plastic covers kinda rounded triangle shapes on the front as I recall..the jack pad hole is right there. On the rear I just put my jack with hard rubber pad on it right under the spring perch and lift there, then put jack stands at the jackin points outboard (where the VW supplied jack is supposed to be used). Your lug bolts are supposed to be 90 ft lbs torque!....If you can't break em loose with wheels on the ground and ebrake on..I'd bet someone (dealer tech?) used a full on air impact gun and has cranked 'em down to 200 ft lb or something..you can crack wheels, warp rotors and more importantly take the lug bolts to yield point doin that!







If they wont come loose with a good sized breaker bar and socket..I'd be down at the dealers Monday morning and without a smile!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Try using a breaker bar with the car sitting on the ground then when they're all a little loose jack the car up.
http://forums.jettamkv.com/vie...18141


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: DIY tire rotation on MK5 Jetta... (spitpilot)*

Thanks man i took it to my friend, a former vEE dub owner!! and he said it was over torqued, so he used a breaker bar and ... undid it







D went home and used my torque wrench, although.. the recommanded 88 ft/lbs makes me feel uneasy..... lol wondering if its gonna fall off!!
they were so tight that the inner hub where the rotors are; the middle of the spindle thingy was grinding on the alloy wheels themselves.. you could see the grinding marks on it.. n the rear wheels were stuck on it.. had to play with them to get them off but was able to do it..
thanks alot ... 

now on to the issue of jacking the car with the manual floor jack... LOL although i didnt mind using the stock "widow maker"


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

Thanks alottt for the pics man..
That will help a lotttttttttt!!! 





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

